# Harbor Freigth Tree Pruning Tool



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I like the saw on the pruner good idea thanks

for the review Bert.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I need one badly


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

How is the saw portion to use? I have a cheap one that I bought at Big Lots and while the pruner works well the saw portion is about useless.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I applied dry lubricant on the saw before using it to improve the use.
Yesterday I cut several 2 to 3" diameter branches with no problem


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

You could probably have rented one for a day for $12. This way you own it for the same price!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have one of those and use it a lot. Well worth the money.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

i have the manual one and I needed something better to cut back my Crape Myrtle trees last year. I got the electric one from HF and was surprised at what a good job it did. Can't beat them for the price and I would recommend both of them.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. I almost bought the electric one earlier this spring. Still haven't done it yet. This manual one looks like it would be the next best thing.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You all are welcome


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's my thinking, Harborfreight started off with a reputation of selling low end tools at a low price those days are long gone as today they are selling low quality tools at a higher price, The old saying, don't put all of your eggs in one basket, Homedepot has several 14" to 16" electric saws to choose from along with their manual pole saws. I've come to learn that HF doesn't always the best prices anymore.

http://www.homedepot.com/s/electric%2520chainsaw?NCNI-5

http://www.homedepot.com/s/pole%2520saw?NCNI-5


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"today they are selling low quality tools at a higher price" 
I totally disagree with you, HF still offers the best prices ( on most tools) by far.
For 30 years, HF has been my favorite store.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Bert, hence my links, that's why I posted them to show what I was talking about. HD offers the same size electric saw $4.00 cheaper, as for as the pole saw I'd rather pay $15.00 more knowing I'm going to get something that's actually going to cut, my past experience with HF on any cutting blades across the board have been a failure, they don't cut, I've never…. to this day had any good luck with anything that I've purchased from HF it's all been junk, I'm now being careful and choosing wisely depending on what I'm going for as HF does have some items you can't go wrong with, my main issue have been blades and machinery.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

THE POLE AT hf IS $69 AFTER REBATE.
YOU PREFER HD, I PREFER HF, FINE.


----------

